# runny eyes?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is not uncommon to get those eye boogers on the inner corner of the eye. If it does not seem to bother him I would just wait until your next vet appointment to ask if it is excessive. I clean off that spot on my Oakly a couple of times a day. Caue about once a day. I only worry when they have the yellow or green build up.


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe it's more noticeable to me this time than with our last golden because Murphy was so much darker? Nope, doesn't seem to be bothering him. He goes back in 2 more weeks for yet more shots, so I'll bring it up then


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

If the discharge is clear then you know there is no infection. However, you should have him checked by a vet because he could have blocked tear ducts or eyelashes that are growing inward.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It could be occluded nasolacrimal ducts. If it were my pup, I would massage that area at least once daily. He has helped mine who as young pups had the discharge.


----------



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure if it's the same as in kids (i'm a pediatrician), but your tear ducts actually collect the tears and drain them into your nose, they don't actually produce the tears. So when babies (and perhaps puppies) have really small tear ducts, they can be too small to drain all the tears, so they spill over.

There is a small amount of mucous in tears, and as the water in the tears evaporates all that left is the mucous. So if it's small amounts and the eye isn't red or swollen it's not a problem (in kids). 

as i said, not sure if the same physiology applies to puppies.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have other pets? It was suspected that our guide dog was allergic to our cat. But her eyes were red, rather than runny...


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

We only have a rabbit, but he lives in the basement laundry room and Duffy is never down there.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It could also be a condition called distichiasis, which is very common in Goldens. It's when eyelashes grow the wrong way, in towards the eye itself and can cause a lot of tearing since the eyelashes irritate the eyes. If it continues, you might want to get him checked by a vet ophthalmologist.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HI Mel!

I agree with most what is said. If it is 'clear' it can wait until an appointment to discuss with a vet. However, no concern no matter how light it may end up being is worth not asking about. If you are concerned, call the vet and talk to them. 

As for seasonal allergies... it could be that too. I don't have bad allergies, usually something in April and that is it. This year I have had sinus issues since fall. With the weather changing... it could just be that too. 

Give the Duffer a hug from me! He is so cute.


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Norman has the same issue - maybe a family trait?


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

One tip is that when you wipe it off, use a moist cloth/tissue/cottonball. If you wipe it dry all the time then the fur around the area will go bald and you might not like the look so much.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

I'm curious if you've ever solved this mystery. Sweetie's eyes do this too. Originally both eyes. Lately its just her left eye.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh geez. Just noticed this was an old post. x.x


----------

